# Nba Haikus...



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

McGrady can't win.
Garnett emulates him.
Kobe is laughing.

((Haiku is a poetic form and a type of poetry from the Japanese culture. Haiku combines form, content, and language in a meaningful, yet compact form. Haiku poets, which you will soon be, write about everyday things. Many themes include nature, feelings, or experiences. Usually they use simple words and grammar. The most common form for Haiku is three short lines. The first line usually contains five (5) syllables, the second line seven (7) syllables, and the third line contains five (5) syllables. Haiku doesn't rhyme. A Haiku must "paint" a mental image in the reader's mind. This is the challenge of Haiku - to put the poem's meaning and imagery in the reader's mind in ONLY 17 syllables over just three (3) lines of poetry!))

Another try:

AI underachieves big.
He is nowhere near Barkley.
Chuck could overcome.

Your turn...


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

TP beats his man
the defense rotates, no shot
why can't he find Tim?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Kobe has the ball
Teammates open all around
fade away 3 ball


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> TP beats his man
> the defense rotates, no shot
> why can't he find Tim?


Eva comes to bat.
TP can't keep me going.
Is Kobe around?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Kobe has the ball
> Teammates open all around
> fade away 3 ball


SeaNet is hating.
Grasshooper don't know better.
Laker love is good.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I tried to write one.
However Kobe was nearby.
He hogged the hakui.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dirk for the three
passes out the bouble team
Jet makes the shot

like that?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> Dirk for the three
> passes out the bouble team
> Jet makes the shot
> 
> like that?


Dirk tries but can't win.
He just can't defend enough.
He lets people score.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

sloth said:


> I tried to write one.
> However Kobe was nearby.
> He hogged the hakui.


Shakira is great.
Nice moves and nice *** to go.
She just can't dig sloth.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Steph dribbles, dribbles
dribbles, dribbles, and dribbles
shot clock expires.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

A gust of wind blows
Manu Ginobili falls over
Two shots for Manu


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> A gust of wind blows
> Manu Ginobili falls over
> Two shots for Manu


Grant and Penny gone.
Howard as the centerpiece.
Is Magic going up?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Dirk NO-WINS-Ki sucks.
Fought the cycling machine.
He got his *** kicked.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Grant and Penny gone.
> Howard as the centerpiece.
> Is Magic going up?


The answer is a
Resounding yes, good Paulo
Howard dominates


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

sloth said:


> Dirk NO-WINS-Ki sucks.
> Fought the cycling machine.
> He got his *** kicked.


Sloth keeps talking big.
Dissin' dirk with no reason.
Where are his bulls at?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

A Nets haiku...

Collins is open
JKidd with the no look pass
fumbled out of bounds


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

A hornets Haiku

Chandler is open
CPaul with the no look pass
fumbled out of bounds


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

A Bulls Haiku...

stifling defense
but where does offense come from?
Gordon hucks again


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> A Bulls Haiku...
> 
> stifling defense
> but where does offense come from?
> Gordon hucks again


huck (hk) Pronunciation Key Audio pronunciation of "hucks" [P]
n.

Huckaback.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> A Bulls Haiku...
> 
> stifling defense
> but where does offense come from?
> Gordon hucks again


Interior D
Not as anticipated
Ben collects his check


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Darko's a big bust.
Howard is overrated 
Lottery again.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

SeaNet has had the best uh... "Haikus" so far...


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

A Wizards Haiku...

Eddie pulls his hair
Why won't Gilbert do as told?
One more pull up 3


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

d.wade in the lane
the series in the balance
a whistle is blown

arms may grow heavy
thoughts of immortality
onward he trudges

what does dream team mean?
not what it used to, for sure
kobe the savior?


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

coach K where's the O?
training camp is for more than
overplaying D


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> Kobe has the ball
> Teammates open all around
> fade away 3 ball


omg best haiku in the thread


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Nets late season run
Fans make stupid threads galore
Second round and out


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

Darius Miles stinks
World of physical talent
Fists tap empty skull


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Nets late season run
> Fans make stupid threads galore
> Second round and out


Ouch!!!

And true.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

This is a great thread.


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

kwame is a stud
laker fans jump for joy
fool just dropped another pass


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Inappropriate


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwyane Wade on the line
Josh Howard signals time out
Avery blows vein


----------



## Hiro! (Sep 10, 2006)

beamer05 said:


> Kobe is the best
> deny that, you're a hater
> he likes white *****es


thats like one of the worst but funnier haikus lol


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Finally finished that document I had to write tonight. Got one more haiku in me before the ride home...

PF type wanted
No D, dumb mistakes galore
I miss Jabari

Happy Haikuing gents (and ladies).


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

sloth said:


> I tried to write one.
> However Kobe was nearby.
> He hogged the hakui.


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hiro! said:


> thats like one of the worst but funnier haikus lol


haha i know man i suck at these things. this is a good thread topic though that's for sure.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> A Wizards Haiku...
> 
> Eddie pulls his hair
> Why won't Gilbert do as told?
> One more pull up 3


That's why

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dl5szJ-nRc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dl5szJ-nRc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

f22egl said:


> That's why
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dl5szJ-nRc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1dl5szJ-nRc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Please respond in a haiku.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Wade dribbles to hoop
Doesn't get the star calls
Basketball IQ exposed


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like dogs.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

.

this is my haikoo


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Please respond in a haiku.


Gilbert hits a three
Thirty feet away to tie
Not enough to win


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Futuristxen foams.
At the mouth, that is. Cause he
Doesn't get it still.

Lebron James is good.
Can't guard a chair, though. Still he
Is hyped as top-2.

Bites nails. Misses shots.
The Chosen One my behind.
and still Fruity foams.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

New hair treatment out
Also improves your jumpshot
Pat Burke rejoices


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

The Dream Shake
Beautiful spins, shakes and bakes
Easy two


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> The Dream Shake
> Beautiful spins, shakes and bakes
> Easy two


Pimped Out does not know.
Perhaps I Start Fires does?
Five, seven, five. Yikes.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> Pimped Out does not know.
> Perhaps I Start Fires does.
> Five, seven, five. Yikes.


 bite me
read this site
and learn


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> bite me
> read this site
> and learn


Methinks you are false.
Double meaning? I don't know.
Like Falstaff? Maybe.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> Methinks you are false.
> Double meaning? I don't know.
> Like Falstaff? Maybe.


 five
seven
four?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> five
> seven
> four?


You are annoying.
And also illiterate.
It's certainly five.

Stupid.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Premier said:


> You are annoying.
> And also illiterate.
> It's certainly five.
> 
> Stupid.


 i cannot count
it is not illiterate
i can read fine.

p.s. im still right about haiku structures


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i cannot count
> it is not illiterate
> i can read fine.


Sure, you are correct.
I can say 'you cannot count.'
You cannot count. See?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Pimped Out, you know what?
Premier just took you to school
Proper Haiku please?


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

The Heat win a 'ship
Dwyane Wade carries the team through
Shaq eats a pizza


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

only in my dreams
iverson to the finals
not with that crap team!


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> Kobe has the ball
> Teammates open all around
> fade away 3 ball


best
haiku 
ever


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Only if I can 
Call Carmelo Anthony
Pure soft marshmelo


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Adonal Foyle
4 points, 5 rebounds, 1 block
8 million per year

Steve Francis, past star,
Called the Franchise in Houston,
Franchise now: unknown.

Danny Fortson pushes,
pushes, pushes and pushes.
5 fouls, 10 minutes.

Shaquille O'Neal owns,
25 thousand lifetime,
3 outside the paint.

Wade travels alot,
Crossover? Splitting defense?
Palm the ball more please.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

Kobe shoots the ball
damn! homie is on fire
hes got eighty one!

Shaq gets entry pass
kicks to antoine in corner
no pass back to Shaq.

Ron enters the stands
uh oh, some **** is goin down
Deeeeeettrrrooiiiitttt Baaaasssskkkkkeeettttbbbbaallll! 

Lebron to the line
damn he got fouled again,
twenty eight free throws?



Good thread here Paulo
These haiku poems are the ****,
even though I suck.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Whats that sound I'm hearing?
Barons taking over the game with treys
Brickwall nearly ready outside Arena


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Scipio said:


> Whats that sound I'm hearing?
> Barons taking over the game with treys
> Brickwall nearly ready outside Arena


Scipio, look here
Haikus are five, seven, five
Not tens, tens and tens


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Scipio, look here
> Haikus are five, seven, five
> Not tens, tens and tens


 first of all, 11 syllables (3-5-3) is now the more generally accepted form of english haikus among poets.

second of all, if we are gonna follow the standard haiku structure, the first two lines should be descriptive while the last line is more metaphorical and relates back to the universality of the subject. something no one has been doing.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> first of all, 11 syllables (3-5-3) is now the more generally accepted form of english haikus among poets.
> 
> second of all, if we are gonna follow the standard haiku structure, the first two lines should be descriptive while the last line is more metaphorical and relates back to the universality of the subject. something no one has been doing.


Well, ok, go ask SeaNet, PauloCatarino and Premier about the 3,5,3 structure and see what they say. I learned haikus the 5,7,5 style. I still retain that style when I do haikus. And the teachers I have didn't really teach us about metaphorical last lines.

I am bored to death
Now I have no new haikus
For me to write on


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

Manu defending
Someone barely touches him
He falls on his ***


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

4BiddenKnight said:


> Well, ok, go ask SeaNet, PauloCatarino and Premier about the 3,5,3 structure and see what they say. I learned haikus the 5,7,5 style. I still retain that style when I do haikus. And the teachers I have didn't really teach us about metaphorical last lines.
> 
> I am bored to death
> Now I have no new haikus
> For me to write on


 most people who dont write haikus just remember their elementary school teachers teaching them the 17 syllable format, and if you want to directly translate the rules from japanese haikus, that would be true. however, most actual poets now contend that 17 english syllables contain a lot more information than 17 japanese syllables. the goal of a haiku isnt to tell a story, its to provide descriptive elements with metaphorical meaning. you dont want complete sentences, you want fragments that leave meaning to be determined by the reader. now with basketball, we probably arent going to get deep philosophical ideas in a haiku, but the basic principle applies. you want 2 descriptive lines followed by a general/broad punch line. for example, i'll reference the last line in my haiku. while it would have been easy to make the last line "hakeem scores" the expression "easy two" is a lot more universal in its meaning. as far as i know, the 2 descriptive lines and one metaphorical are for both japanese and english haikus, but since english haikus rarely follow the pattern of mentioning the season, i feel its important to at least provide some sort of universality in the end.

of course, these are basketball haikus so i dont think the universality matters.

for the length, 3-5-3 and 2-3-2 are the most commonly used among poets, 5-7-5 is most commonly used in grade schools.

i know no one really cares, but i used to write a lot of haikus instead of doing normal projects in high school so i really started to like them and it bothers me when someone laughs at the 3-5-3 format thinking they know what they are talking about.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas
Passes the ball to Etan
an offensive foul.

Brendan Haywood tries
to cheapshot Tyson Chandler
Curry jabs his balls.

Arenas for 3
misses, shoots another 3
cycle repeated

Kobe to Kwame
spins, fumbles ball out of bounds
kobe walks off court

Mr. Tim Duncan
the best basketball player
in the whole wide world.

I do not believe
that the Chicago Bulls team
is overrated.

Question, how much wood 
could a wooodchuck, chuck if a 
woodchuck could chuck wood?

Hey I tried.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> most people who dont write haikus just remember their elementary school teachers teaching them the 17 syllable format, and if you want to directly translate the rules from japanese haikus, that would be true. however, most actual poets now contend that 17 english syllables contain a lot more information than 17 japanese syllables. the goal of a haiku isnt to tell a story, its to provide descriptive elements with metaphorical meaning. you dont want complete sentences, you want fragments that leave meaning to be determined by the reader. now with basketball, we probably arent going to get deep philosophical ideas in a haiku, but the basic principle applies. you want 2 descriptive lines followed by a general/broad punch line. for example, i'll reference the last line in my haiku. while it would have been easy to make the last line "hakeem scores" the expression "easy two" is a lot more universal in its meaning. as far as i know, the 2 descriptive lines and one metaphorical are for both japanese and english haikus, but since english haikus rarely follow the pattern of mentioning the season, i feel its important to at least provide some sort of universality in the end.
> 
> of course, these are basketball haikus so i dont think the universality matters.
> 
> ...


Alright, I hope all those guys from BBB.net reads this.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> most people who dont write haikus just remember their elementary school teachers teaching them the 17 syllable format, and if you want to directly translate the rules from japanese haikus, that would be true. however, most actual poets now contend that 17 english syllables contain a lot more information than 17 japanese syllables. the goal of a haiku isnt to tell a story, its to provide descriptive elements with metaphorical meaning. you dont want complete sentences, you want fragments that leave meaning to be determined by the reader. now with basketball, we probably arent going to get deep philosophical ideas in a haiku, but the basic principle applies. you want 2 descriptive lines followed by a general/broad punch line. for example, i'll reference the last line in my haiku. while it would have been easy to make the last line "hakeem scores" the expression "easy two" is a lot more universal in its meaning. as far as i know, the 2 descriptive lines and one metaphorical are for both japanese and english haikus, but since english haikus rarely follow the pattern of mentioning the season, i feel its important to at least provide some sort of universality in the end.
> 
> of course, these are basketball haikus so i dont think the universality matters.
> 
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haikus

All you ever need to know about Haikus showing that a 5-7-5 is a legitamate Haiku as well as the other formats.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

f22egl said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haikus
> 
> All you ever need to know about Haikus showing that a 5-7-5 is a legitamate Haiku as well as the other formats.


 how does anything in that article prove me wrong? it never goes into any details about english haiku lengths. it states 5-7-5 exists. i didnt argue that it doesnt, but rather it is the less preferred form of haiku.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> how does anything in that article prove me wrong? it never goes into any details about english haiku lengths. it states 5-7-5 exists. i didnt argue that it doesnt, but rather it is the less preferred form of haiku.



It shows that a "haiku" is a Western invention. The 2-3-2 poetry forms in Japan may be more popular. In other news, I don't care enough to contribute anymore to this thread.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Take this to OT thread, why all the sudden is there controversy over a freaking Haiku?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

f22egl said:


> It shows that a "haiku" is a Western invention. The 2-3-2 poetry forms in Japan may be more popular. In other news, I don't care enough to contribute anymore to this thread.


 no it doesnt. thats not what the article says at all.



> Haiku (???) is a mode of Japanese poetry, the late 19th century revision by Masaoka Shiki of the older hokku (???), the opening verse of a linked verse form, haikai no renga. A traditional hokku consists of a pattern of approximately 5, 7, and 5 morae, phonetic units
> 
> [...]
> 
> All hokku up to the time of Shiki were written in the context of haikai, but Shiki completely separated his new style of verse from wider contexts. Being agnostic, he also separated it from the influence of Buddhism with which hokku had very often been tinged. And finally, he discarded the term "hokku" and called his revised verse form "haiku". Shiki thus became the first haiku poet. His revisionism brought an end to haikai and hokku as well as to surviving haikai schools.


and the 2-3-2 isnt used in japan at all. 2-3-2 and 3-5-3 are western. 5-7-5 is just a ****ty rule translation from japanese. 5-7-5 is the japanese form, not the english form.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Go on and bout, because I don't have anything to support my claims.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

First, to explain the Haiku:

i, mike
show the craft
dont sleep
(2-3-2)---


MVP
will not be the same
since Nashville

Vince Carter
will play hard this year
as pigs fly.
(3-5-3)---


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Hairy Midget said:


> A gust of wind blows
> Manu Ginobili falls over
> Two shots for Manu


Best one on page 1. Actually reads like a poem.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

time slows to a crawl
the NBA offseason
lingers forever


squeek, squeek, swish
with the smell of fresh varnish
and new basketballs


Ray Allen's jumpshot 
is poetry in motion
ev'ry single time


----------



## smrtguy (Jun 20, 2006)

LeBron James is king
Better buy his rookies now
you'll see in 10 years


Dwyane Wade is the man
I got a lot of his rooks
for sale pm me


I got kids to feed
I got people to choke on
signed Latrell Spreewell


Heat drive: whistle blows
Mavs pull up, no whistle there
Heat wins 'ship, Mavs cry


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

eddie griffin drives
he sure likes the back door play
no hands on the wheel


----------

